# Lubro Moly or Motul?



## TXwabbit (Aug 2, 2008)

Ive been runing Mobil-1 0w-40 on my 2.5 Rabbit for a year now on 3-5k intervals.I want to swith to a German based oil and am unsure of which one i should use i narrowed it down a bit. Motul Specific 5w-40, Motul 8100XCess 5w-40, or Lubro Moly 5w-40. Im leaning towards the Motul Spefic but would like your opinions on these three oils. Also plan on runing Motul 300v Power when ever i get cams and intake manifold, has anyone used it before? Thanks


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Lubro Moly or Motul? (TXwabbit)*

IMHO, it doesn't really matter what brand you are using as long as its the proper viscosity and specifications. I use Valvoline SynPower since its a good deal and seems to work just fine. Are you having your used oil analyzed? That's the only way to tell whether the engine likes it (and I can guarantee that it won't care at a 3,000 mile OCI)


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Lubro Moly or Motul? (classicjetta)*

Ive been using Mobil 1 as well and my motor seems to love it ... it comes out just as clean as when i put it in


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Lubro Moly or Motul? (bunnyhopin)*

I went to a local napa and they want damn near 12$ a quart for lubromoly and pentosin.
I use Rotella Synthetic 5w40 great oil, I even use it in my bike too. Both the rabbit and the bike love it and so do many others on the bobistheoilguy,com forum. 
If I didn't use Rotella I would go mobile 1 0w40


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

i got my 5L of Lubro Moly for 35 bucks


----------



## LightSwitch (May 9, 2008)

*Re: (ender619)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ender619* »_i got my 5L of Lubro Moly for 35 bucks









same here.


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (LightSwitch)*

I dunno the napa around must be on some good stuff then...


----------



## LightSwitch (May 9, 2008)

*Re: (daemontrym)*

Tell them to price match other Napa's


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (LightSwitch)*

Don't use it 
I use Rotella T 5w40 in both my car and bike..
Both of em deserve the love


----------

